# Pics of Bentleys belly



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I kinda thought all puppies were a little chubby, and they thinned out as they grew. Hence the term"baby fat".


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The more they run, the thinner they get. Works for human babies too. I think although big, he sure doesn't look fat to me. Maybe your vet was just being forceful in his educational style. Tucker came home at 9 weeks, and weighed about 20 lbs.  He's just fine, and is great healthy weight. For a while I thought I'd have a mastiff, but he within the GR standard (high end though LOL).


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I think he looks like a perfectly healthy, normal, chubby, Golden Retriever puppy. And very cute. They change so quickly! 

A while back there was a web site on explore.com, that showed a littler of Golden pups that were destined to be service dogs for the Wounded Warrior Project. It was a live cam that tracked the puppies development until they left to begin their training. Bentley looks just like those pups did.

We never saw Max that small. We got him at 11 weeks old, and he was already 30 pounds.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage had a belly too, but you could feel her ribs and hip bones....I thought she was to skinny...vet said NO! She was 8.8 pounds when we brought her home and 10 pounds last Thursday!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Over here in the UK we call it "Puppy Fat", my personal opinion is that Bentley is simply a good sized healthy puppy. He is still growing so it can be difficult to decide if he is "too big". As I say Joyce, I think Bentley just looks like a well fed and loved pup and you shouldn't worry. Love the photo of him and Ky, he looks so cute. Golden hugs sent you all.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's what his belly looks like today (with his bucket that carries around ALL day)


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hmm. Is that the same dog???


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Hmm. Is that the same dog???


Unless Ky didn't like him and swapped him out while I was sleeping...Yep


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester's belly was big too not as big as bentleys but pretty big. Idk in the first pic you can tell his belly was pretty big I could understand why the vet said he was overweight. I remember you saying the vet was feeding 6 cups ( not sure if I'm right ) and it was good that you cut back because he probably would have been overweight. I think it just depends on the puppy and how the weight fits them yes every puppy does have a belly buy some of them are bigger than others and it just looks different. Of course I'm no expert Its just what I would look at if it were me judging a puppy.

Ps I'll post pictures of Chester when he was that young once I get home 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well....I just went and weighed Sage....14.6 pounds. Thinking weighing her the other day wasn't right. First time I got on the scale and weighed her holding her subtracted our weight from hers...second time I sat her on the scale...today I held her again. I can't imagine she gained 4.6 pounds since Thursday, but then stranger things haven happened I'm sure...She is not fat, but she now has a thin layer over her ribs, which you can still feel without any problems, I didn't like how skinny she was when I brought her home, nor do I want her fat either...OK, now you got me worried...sigh...such is a new momma's life I guess.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Heres chester the day after we brought him home.
o how i miss that chubby fluff.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would say that he was a little bit chubby when you bought him home but I wouldnt say he was massively overweight, as other people have said it puppy fat and all puppies are a little bit chubby. And from the more recent pic you posted of him, looks like he as turned into a perfectly healthy weight, dont worry about it anymore, you are doing great!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella @ 8 weeks, 2 days. 15 lbs. 

That is her vet holding her. We have a better belly picture, but it's on a different computer that I rarely use.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm just REALLY glad your vet didn't see my Berts.


----------



## Wrigley (Jan 5, 2013)

8 weeks 1day 13#


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wrigley said:


> 8 weeks 1day 13#
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I'm not seeing a picture here, anybody else? Sometimes pics don't show up for me and I don't know why.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Nope I don't see one either...I think it depends on how it's posted...attachments I can see other ways of posting not always...


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I got Vinnie at 6 weeks and he was 10 pounds. Last check he was 70. He was very ribby as a puppy but he also has floating ribs that stick out some times.

6 weeks








8 weeks








6 months








9 months








Now at almost 10 months, he looks a little thinner.



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Here's what his belly looks like today (with his bucket that carries around ALL day)


He looks good and that tail is coming in quite nicely too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bentleysmom,

You have a knack for coming up with the most entertaining posts. How do you think this stuff up? LOL


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Nairb said:


> Bentleysmom,
> 
> You have a knack for coming up with the most entertaining posts. How do you think this stuff up? LOL


Um..what stuff?? My life??


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Um..what stuff?? My life??


I assume you life wasn't as entertaining prior to Bentley.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Well that's true, little Broadway certainly has spiced things up but I always enjoy every day of my life....... whether I want to or not


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Winston looked a lot like Bentley does when I first brought him home, but now he looks much skinnier - like, a lot skinnier. I think it is normal for puppies to look a little round.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm relaxing about his food intake but I really don't like Vet visits anymore because he's never once been at a weight that the Vet liked yet.


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

If your vet thought Bentley was fat, he would have been speechless regarding my Murphy! Murphy was 16lbs at 8 weeks...he was Long, tall and a little chubby. He's now a perfectly health weight at 78 lbs. My breeder was also my vet so she didn't give me a hard time about it. He was from a litter of only 3 pups so he had more than one nipple to himself and not a lot of competiton 

Ironically Murphy was very ill just a week after we brough him home with intussception of the interstines requiring 2 surgeries so that extra weight came in handy! He actually ended up needing supplimentation for a while upon recovery.

I don't think Bentley looks fat at all, my Mom's lab on the other hand came home from the breeder at 12 weeks looking like a watermelon with legs, a head and a tail! Took quite a bit of work to get her trim but now she looks just right! Nothing some exercise would not fix. 

Jenn, Murphy and Sassy Saffron


----------

